# How reliable the KA24E/DE



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

A friend of mine asking me if the 240SX is a good car. I dont know what to say since I never owned one (I wish though). He found a 1991 and the owner is asking 3K CDN for it. He is basically wanted to know how reliable the 240SX are. Maybe some of you guys could shed some light or give your own opinion.


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbup: I havn't had to much problems with both the 91 240SX with KA24DE motors, first one had 179k and the one I have now has 156k, keep good care of them and replace what starts going out and they will run for a long long time, Both of them still have great power n/a also, got another KA on the way to take apart, overhull it, new pistons, cams, vales springs, basically the works, put it back together and throw a good turbo on it, then drop it back in my car. You might be able to find them for alittle less then 3k but thats a decent price, good luck and its all about the rwd


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

It's a great engine from my experience. Just make sure the previous owner didn't treat it like shit. The guy that had mine before me didn't do any regular maintenance and wasn't able to recognize a bad thermostat, "it starts to overheat sometimes and the a/c doesn't work so well" <=main reason he was selling it. Cost me $50. Get used to the idea of replacing components like its your job.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Where in Canada are you located? My engine runs great, putting in an rb20det though...anyways, things are great just make sure to check the friggin valve cover gasket (if someone has used synthetic oil, it'll show oil gunt all around the top, don't ask how I know) plus the damn chain rattle. It will be very obvious from a cold engine start up. This cost me right around 1000 CDN to get fixed with labour cuz this job is a serious bitch. Other then that, I havn't had any problems with it. I made this engine sound like crap but really they are very reliable


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Any engine if taken care of is reliable... Any engine that is beat, will act as if it was beaten... My 91 now has 192,000 on it, and it's running strong, I've only ever had to replace the clutch, and now I have a slight valve tap. But you need to expect some things to go wrong w/ a car when it gets high in mileage. The 240sx from what I've seen is a very reliable car...


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

The chain rattle is a hassle, but I didn't think it was that hard to fix, at least the top tenssioners arn't bad, just take off the valve cover and tighten them up a bit and the problem is solved. Apparently tightening the bottom ones are a pain but still not to bad. 1000 bucks to fix huh.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the responses guys. The KA seems to be a good reliable engine, just like any Nissan engine. The car is actually in the shop getting the MC fixed and a tune-up according to my friend. I told him all about the popularity of the 240SX in drifting and shows and how it rivals the Hondas and he seems convince to buy the car. I wish I have the money and buy it myself cuz it starts to get rare nowadays. I always want a 240/Silvia. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

My 92 has about 202k on it.... had a 90 and sold it when it had 250k on it, and the guys is still driving it around.... just take good care of them and they will obey!!!! :hal:


----------

